# How long 'til BOREDOM appears?



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Kinda hit the wall several weeks ago, maybe longer.
Slinging sessions are easy to bypass with excuses like too late, too windy, too hot, or don't feel it.
Will the thrill drive return?

The whole learning and build curve was amazing and intense..... 

Now only frameless butterfly works with frame accuracy gone.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I can't answer because I haven't experienced this BOREDOM.

I still go to bed dreaming of slingshots and still wake up longing for more slingshooting.

I hope you find the cure.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

You mentioned "accuracy".

If you're shooting but not hitting your target consistently, you have a "challenge" that cries out and says: *'we've got to improve accuracy'!* This should be a huge motivator.

Either improving accuracy motivates, or it doesn't. And if one is not into shooting and accuracy, then yes, they may lose their fascination with slingshots, because that is a big part of the experience.

For me, that accuracy challenge is everything, and is what keeps me shooting and experimenting after all these years. Its the same reason serious golfers go and golf every week . . . to work on and perfect those perishable skills.

For others, not so much.

Just my 2 cents 😊


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Time to buy a new toy, different from your others 😃


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Not looking for alternatives, just wondering if it's a common occurrence.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Even though I love the sport, I’ve gotten bored with it a few times. Usually for me it’s a head fake. If I can force myself to get out there and shoot 20 shots, almost always I’ll find myself remembering that I like it and end up shooting a couple hundred. Procrastination seems to be the real enemy.
(I know you weren’t looking for alternatives but nothing seems to bring back the love like blowing the crap out of a bunch of disposable lighters.😉)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I get in and out of shooting all the time. But I always come back to it. Keep shooting!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't tell you there, I've been shooting pretty much straight thru forever. Take your slingshot, grab a semi-auto rifle like an AR15 along with a couple of target pistols and a bunch of exploding targets and go have some fun. If you take a small 12mm piece of stick, put it thru the trigger, up against your hip, balancing the AR15 with your right hand, then gently pull forward with your left until it starts firing like a full- auto, I've found the either blowing things apart or blowing them up with explosives, kills the boredom every time 🤠🍻 
Here's a guy just learning to bump-fire his AR -









Bump fire AR-15


This was my first ever attempt at bump fire with this rifle. Yes I know it's not a banana clip.




youtube.com


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Change your targets try to cut a card, make small clay targets, light a match, bottle caps, candy, ship in the bottle shot, small toys, thread.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I can’t even drive anywhere without looking for forks in the tree line, interstate, gravel, city street, go to dr office have to remove slingshot for x ray, my kitty chews bands in my nightstand, been shooting since they invented trees, nooooooo. I don’t get bored, just get to do shooting different ways, guess mebbe I am. @#**&)+=‘?🫣


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Will the thrill drive return?

No. It will not. Put slingshots and slingshooting out of your mind for awhile. 
Consider starting a funnel collection. They come in many different shapes, colors, and materials. Commit to acquiring three funnels per month for eighteen months. Then come back and show us your funnels. If the thrill drive for funnel collecting has disappeared by that point, you can at least confirm a pattern...


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Whytey said:


> Kinda hit the wall several weeks ago, maybe longer.
> Slinging sessions are easy to bypass with excuses like too late, too windy, too hot, or don't feel it.
> Will the thrill drive return?
> 
> ...


Has happened to me before, change your ammo size and setup, experimenting will give you a new challenge, downsize your targets, or move a large one out to 40 meters, trust me, youll find a new challenge in no time, thats what keeps it interesting for me.
Maybe try your hand at building with a new material...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

could just be down side of up,take a break and see if you miss the shooting aspect after a week or month,some folks just need a hiatus from the daily in order to appreciate or dismiss it,its like that with me and bicycles,i have built and raced motorcycles,go carts,cars and 4 wheelers,you hit a pinnacle with them and lose interest,sometimes it comes back other times not,when its a not i usually build another bicycle [working on a couple now] same with the slings,i put them down for awhile [day or two] and i cant wait to pick them up again,make a new one,or try something different-short medium draws,BF,forks,pfs,or frameless,i dont know if this helps,i hope it does,but passions wax and wane for all things,change is the only constant,and nothing lasts forever.Positive Energies to you,


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Maybe you were forcing yourself to shoot too much, and telling yourself that you"should" be shooting in order to achieve some end that is not that important to you now. I shoot when I feel like it or when I have time. No pressure. It doesn't have to consume your life.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

As others have said it's a natural cycle. You get into something new, go all in then reach saturation and get bored.
In the end you either give up or settle into a level of activity which is sustainable. I agree with David D - you might have turned a hobby into a chore by over doing it.
I find as much, if not more interest in developing and building slingshots, bands and ammunition as I do from shooting them.
I very rarely shoot balls at home, usually I'll reach for my arrow shooting rig (I used to shoot darts but switched to arrows because I think darts are too dangerous) which is waaaaayyyy more fun!
When I'm out and about I'll take some clay balls and tin cans on lengths of string and set up a shooting range in the woods.
With my one frame but different bands I shoot 6mm airsoft (indoors), 6mm steel, 9mm clay, 9.5mm steel, 12mm steel and arrows.
Don't give up, experiment, buy more slingshots, try different bands and arrows, different targets, whatever you feel - variety is the spice of life.....


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks all for your replies, suggestions and encouragement.
Appreciated.👍


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

BTW I am on target 🎯 and shooting well with butterfly frameless.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Whytey said:


> BTW I am on target 🎯 and shooting well with butterfly frameless.


I sleep better tonight knowing that thanks 🙏


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah. It comes and goes.

Taking a break from treating it like a job. Shoot when it is fun.

But always carry a slingshot... you never know.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I got a little bored when striving for accuracy a year or so ago. I was pretty sick of trying to hit smaller and smaller spinners. Not that I didn't want to go shoot, I just was tired of seeing spinners in the box. My accuracy hasn't improved much over the past year, but my heart still skips a beat when I whap the can, or send the empty shotshell I found spinning 15 feet into the air, or whatever- even if it is on the 4th or 7th try. A year out, I am still thinking I'll get back to the small spinners and get back to methodically working on getting more accurate. But bored? Nah, accuracy may hot have improved but I had a great year hitting some things that were exciting to hit. Keep it fun!


----------

